# My leopard gecko is dying!!



## Lakerfl (Apr 5, 2014)

I bought 2 leopard geckos about 5 months ago. They stayed healthy for about 3 months but then their tails began to get extremely skinny and their bones started to show and they had clear fluid which was pushing their organs to their throat. They both died within a week of each other. Me and my mom did a bunch of research and we found that petco gave us bad information and they gave us two new leopard geckos. Temps are between 83 and 90 degrees. We have a warm and cool side. We have a moist moss area for shedding. One of the geckos is very healthy with a fat tail but the other gecko is filling up with fluid and it has a very very large black spot in his belly. We think it's imp action but we're not sure. We give him a warm bath everyday with coconut oil and massage his belly very lightly, it releases the clear fluid and brings the organs back into his belly. But he fills up with fluid everyday. We put a waterbowl with coconut oil in the cage along with a regular waterbowl to drink from but he likes to lay in the warm coconut oil all day. he doesn't like to eat and his eyes are always closed. We don't know what to do but we're trying really hard to save the little fella. Please help.


----------

